# New Site



## SpeedTrap (Aug 13, 2008)

Well, I got the new site up and running, Let me know what you think.

The blog is setup, but no info yet 

www.lightart.ca


----------



## SpeedTrap (Aug 14, 2008)

If you would like to see the old one you still can at www.ourwedding.ca.
I thought it was time to kick it up a notch.


----------



## Big Mike (Aug 14, 2008)

I've had a sneak peek, but it looks great.  The layout and scheme are both really good.

One thing is that a lot of the photos have pixelated jaggies, I assume that's from being resized at some point.

I know that it's supposed to be "light art" .ca
but to my eye, it looks like "ligh *t*art" .ca


----------

